# My pet pigeon



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Finally!!! Here is Dodu 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n7ysdBbBQk


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

So sweet!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Is Dodu saying "Leave my dove alone?" 

Cute video, Suz


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is so cute!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

John_D said:


> Is Dodu saying "Leave my dove alone?"
> 
> Cute video, Suz


John you think so?  I though he wanted her to preen his head...


----------

